# How long between Ivf and FET????



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi to all

I wonder if you can help ?? I think I have just fialed my 3rd IVF cycle (AF has appeared) Due to test friday so wont know 100% until then, We were lucky enough to have 1 little frosty with our last EC. It went to blast and had started to hatch, which aparently is a good sign,     that when its our turn it survives the thaw ok.
I was just wondering how long between an IVF fail and FET i would have to wait??
Also, my Dp sadly has the fertility factor, I seem to respond to everything ok and have no known problems, do you think I would have to do a natural or medicated cycle??
I assume everyone and various clinics use different methods, Im just very anxious as we have never been lucky enough to have any frosties at all.
Sorry for the essay, slowly going    with this rollercoaster Tx.
Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Mango. Sorry your 3rd cycle has failed  . My clinic has asked me to wait for 2 af's until we can start our fet. I didn't make it to et, and had all our embies frozen. I am currently waiting for the 2nd af, and she's taking her time!    Good luck.   
Ali x


----------



## thinendometrium (Jul 6, 2008)

Mango- so sorry to hear that it may be a negative cycle.  Hope that things change between now and OTD  .  As for FET after IVF- it all depends on the clinic, the consultant, the patient, and your cycles.  I had a failed IVF in May/June (OTD 9th June) and was allowed to go ahead with the following AF (so not the BFN AF, but the one after it).  Because my cycles are very regular, like clockwork, I was told I'd have natural FET (so no medication involved AT ALL, just monitoring to see when I ovulate) but I don't know if I was having medicated FET (which in my clinic involves down regulating) if I would have been allowed to do the same.


I wish you success, whether it be in this cycle (you never know, you still have long til OTD) or with your precious hatching blastocyst frostie


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for your replies,

Still 2 days til OTD but this has been full blown AF, not holding much hope but will be a fantastic surprise if we see 2 lines.....!!!

Once we have the results we can talk to the unit about FET, I too am regular as clockwork, so hoping a non medicated cycle will be used, would be nce to be pretty much drug free for a while!!!
Take care Ladies
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Mango

Firstly, sorry it didn't work out this time.   Different clinics do different things in terms of waiting time between treatments - sometimes more because of fitting in to their timetables than what your body can do (eg my NHS clinic - 4 months in 2007, 6 months now). Most insist on one full AF (not the post-IVF af) before starting again, especially if it is medicated. If you are going for a natural cycle, some are happy to start with the cycle following the next af, so it can be quicker (since they just do bloods/scans from about day 6-8 until you ovulate to get the timing right for FET, they don't down reg and then stim). 
For a natural cycle, you must have a pretty regular cycle, and you may well need some medication, just nowhere near as much as with full medicated cycle. 
For medicated cycle, you can need to stay on meds for quite a bit longer (I was going to be on additional hormone support till 12 week scan, if it had worked).
I was v keen to find out statistical differences between medicated/non cycles for FET, so spoke specifically about that at my review appointment. My consultant was clear that there are some women for whom medicated is necessary (irregular ovulation, peri-menopausal, irregular cycles), but when this is taken into account there are no statistical studies showing a significant difference one way or the other. Studies are being done, but some early studies that showed medicated cycles were better were not comparing like with like - eg the 'natural' cycles got less monitoring etc so FET was done by date of AF, not actually monitoring (bloods and /or scans) for ovulation - some of us have regular cycles, but not 28 days! 
I have to say, having just had natural cycle FET (last weekend), the lack of drugs beforehand was a relief - I am on a whole heap now, but for immunes etc, not as a result of FET, and only one injection a day (clexane - so some lovely bruises!)
Wish you joy with the FET, whether medicated or not.
all the best
Elinor x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks elinor, I appreciate the info, got my official BFN today so will be phoning the unit shortly to find out what to do nxt. GL for you for the future, hoping you get your BFP   
Take care
Love
mangoxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi ladies, was wondering if you would mind me 'butting in' and asking a few questions?

Today was OTD for first fresh Donor egg and sperm IVF and sadly we got a BFN. They froze 2 embies on day 3/4 (my minds a mess at the mo). I was wondering how the whole process of FET works. Our clinic is in Cyprus and I was wondering how long it takes from the day they are taken out of the freezer?! to when you know if they have defrosted and are dividing.

Hope you don't mind answering these questions.

Many thanks

Greeniebop x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi *Mango*

 for the BFN 

I replied to a similar question the other day re how long to wait between ICSI/IVF and FET ...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243228.0

It does vary between clinics and also on how you responded to the fresh cycle and your general health....usually they like you to wait 3 months (or 3 natural cycles/periods) before starting treatment to ensure that your body has recovered fully from the fresh cycle.

I've had 2 natural FETs and had to wait 3 natural cycles between a fresh IVF and the 1st FET and then the same again between 1st and 2nd FET. We've not had FET since 2006 but still have 6 frosties so plan on using them in the not too distant future as we're not having any more fresh IVFs (have had 5 fresh in total).

I would speak with your clinic and see what they advise on how long you have to wait between cycles.....and fingers crossed for you 

Hi *Greeniebop*

Hugs to you too on BFN  

I've never had treatment abroad so not sure how it differs but I would imagine the process is pretty much the same. Some clinics will thaw the embryos the day before and see how they divide overnight, some clinics will thaw the embies the same day as the transfer.......you'd need to check with yours on what they do.

With both our natural FETs we had day 2 embies which they thawed the morning of transfer. 1st FET, we asked them to thaw only 2 of the 4 we had...both survived and were transferred and resulted in short lived BFP. 2nd FET they thawed the remaining 2 embies but only 1 survived the thaw and again, a short lived BFP. We've got 6x day 3 embies left which we'll use sometime soon(ish) and we're debating whether to thaw all 6 of them and try and take them to day 5 blastocyst (we've had blastocyst transfer before on fresh IVF)......or whether to give it 2 shots of FET with day 3 embies (I can have 3 transferred as over 40). Obviously if we decided to take the embies from thawed day 3 to day 5 blastocyst then they'd need to thaw them a few days before the actual transfer.

Anyway, sorry again to both of you....life is such pants sometimes  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Natasha, its all a bit of a minefield. Think we'll wait till next week and email the clinic to find out protocol but would definitely like a few drug-free months as its so hard on the body and the emotions.


Sarah xxx


----------

